
Ask HN: Moving to the bay area, any tips? - kevindeasis
I&#x27;m from Canada and I&#x27;m moving down to the bay area for work. I was wondering, is there any advice&#x2F;tips&#x2F;stories&#x2F;recommendations you wanna&#x27; give to people who are moving down there?
======
DrScump
People on craigslist will happily accept your deposit and write you a lease
whether or not they have any legitimate authority over the property.

